# Welches sind eure beliebtesten TV-Moderatoren?



## RyzA (20. März 2012)

Nabend!

Möchte mal wissen welches eure beliebtesten TV Moderatoren sind. Bei mir sind es:

1.) Günther Jauch
2.) Ranga Yogeshwar
3.) Frank Plasberg

Die anderen nerven mich einfach nur noch. Auch Stefan Raab den ich mal gut fand.

Edit: Werde gleich "Quarks&Co" gucken. Dadurch bin ich gerade auf die Umfrage gekommen. Weil Ranga Yogeshwar ein super Moderator für mich ist.

Hatte bei der Umfrage noch den großen "Frank Elstner" vergessen...


----------



## Blutengel (20. März 2012)

Alles überbezahlte Labertaschen...

Ich brauche keinen TV Moderator! In Dokus oder Filmen haben die keinen Platz und die ganzen meinungsverdrehenden Berichterstattungen tu ich mir net an


----------



## Hideout (20. März 2012)

Noch ein Fan von Quarks&Co, das find ich ja klasse 
Den Ranga Yogeshwar finde ich nämlich auch super und Günther Jauch ist auch gut!


----------



## rabe08 (20. März 2012)

[x] Jeremy Clarkson, wen sonst?


----------



## Blutengel (20. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> "Quarks&Co"


 

Oooh Gooott,..... also allein wegen der Sendung iss mir dieser Yogeshwar n Grauen.... Wenn ihr fundiertes Wissen wollt, dann haltet Euch an Harald Lesch, aber doch bitte net an diesen Laberkuchen!


----------



## Combi (20. März 2012)

der ranga isses,der macht wenigstens ne sendung mit sinn und bildung...

und der lesch...der toppt sie alle.....

Lesch4thewin!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. März 2012)

Der gute alte Günther, kanns immer noch am besten


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. März 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Der gute alte Günther, kanns immer noch am besten



Du sagst es, er ist auch nicht ohne Grund so beliebt

mfg


----------



## 4clocker (21. März 2012)

Harald Schmidt, wegen seines dreckigen Sarkasmus
Günther Jauch, der einzig normale Mensch im TV
Stefan Raab, manchmal etwas unsympathisch aber immer unterhaltsam


----------



## DuG (21. März 2012)

4clocker schrieb:


> Harald Schmidt, wegen seines dreckigen Sarkasmus
> Günther Jauch, der einzig normale Mensch im TV
> Stefan Raab, manchmal etwas unsympathisch aber immer unterhaltsam



true story


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (21. März 2012)

N un ich muss sagen das mir die übersättigung von jauch aufn nerv ging.Den raaab hatt wegen seiner arroganz bei mir verloren.
harald schmitd nunja, ich weiss nicht. Wofür und wie der drauf ist. und generell ist der mir zu vorsichtig (als kaberatist)Da gefällt mir pispers besser.
oder jürgen becker (Mitternachtspitzen)

achja der DR Lesch ist Legendär, ich mochte seine sendungen alpha centauri und abendessen sendungen von dehn ich den Namen nicht kenne. im ZDf als quasi abendteuer wissen ersatzmann  genial.
Mir fällt auf das mir immer mehr das Programm der ÖR besser gefällt als alle privatsender.
Werd ich alt ? oder wird der privatsender niveau immer niedrieger.

mal nee frage hatt sich das programmkojzept ihn den letzten 20Jahren beim privatsender geändert.
Mir war das programm in den 90zigern wesendlich angenehmer


----------



## onslaught (21. März 2012)

Erwin Pelzig - hält sich, obwohl er ein bisschen nachgelassen hat. Mit Urban Priol im Team bei Neues aus der Anstalt amüsier ich mich köstlich.

Natürlich, im nicht-Kabarett-Bereich, Prof. Harald Lesch


----------



## Micha77 (21. März 2012)

Da fehlt Olli Pocher


----------



## micsterni14 (21. März 2012)

Sonya kraus ...*gggrrrr*


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2012)

Blutengel schrieb:


> Oooh Gooott,..... also allein wegen der Sendung iss mir dieser Yogeshwar n Grauen.... Wenn ihr fundiertes Wissen wollt, dann haltet Euch an Harald Lesch, aber doch bitte net an diesen Laberkuchen!


 Kannst du auch belegen warum das vermittelte Wissen von "Quarks&Co" unfundiert sein soll?

Ich kenne Lesch zwar und finde auch gut wie Dinge/Zusammenhänge erklärt, aber Ranga Yogeshwar(welcher auch studierter Physiker ist) macht das ebenso gut. Wenn mehr Lehrer Wissen so spannend vermitteln würden wie er, gäbe es garantiert viel mehr bessere Schüler.


----------



## Pagz (21. März 2012)

Micha77 schrieb:


> Da fehlt Olli Pocher



Äh, nein!

[X]Günther Jauch
[X]Harald Schmidt

Harald Schmidt hat leider etwas nachgelassen, die letzten Jahre. Trotzdem gehört er immer noch zu den Talenten im deutschen Fernsehen.
Günther Jauch schafft es irgentwie immer, abslut natürlich und witzig herrüberzukommen, ohne gleich auszustrahlen: "ich bin der beste und überhaupt kann ich alles", so wie es die allermeisten Moderatoren tun (z.B Plasberg)

Stefan Raab geht für mich gar nicht. Nicht nur, dass er unlustig ist, nein er verdient sein Geld auch noch damit, indem er sich über andere lustig macht. Und das, obwohl er jeden Reporter verklagt, der auch nur ansatzweise versucht, etwas übver sein eigenes Privatleben herrauszufinden

Ranga Yogeshwar finde ich prinzipiell auch nicht schlecht, allerdings moderiert er halt sehr oft solche Pseudo-wissenschaftliche Sendungen. Schade, denn er könnte eigentlich auch ganz andere Formate moderieren, wo man dann wircklich etwas lernt


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2012)

Pagz schrieb:


> Ranga Yogeshwar finde ich prinzipiell auch nicht schlecht, allerdings moderiert er halt sehr oft solche Pseudo-wissenschaftliche Sendungen. Schade, denn er könnte eigentlich auch ganz andere Formate moderieren, wo man dann wircklich etwas lernt


Von LEsch die Sendungen sind genauso populärwissenschaftlich, wie alle Sendungen im Fernsehen.


----------



## Pagz (21. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Von LEsch die Sendungen sind genauso populärwissenschaftlich, wie alle Sendungen im Fernsehen.


 
Ja und, habe ich dir da widersprochen?


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2012)

Wollte das nur gesagt haben weil hier mehrfach so getan wurde als wenn Lesch und seine Sendungen seriöser sind.


----------



## Pagz (21. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wollte das nur gesagt haben weil hier mehrfach so getan wurde als wenn Lesch und seine Sendungen seriöser sind.


 
Hängt ja nicht vom Moderator ab, sondern hauptsächlich vom Sender


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2012)

Ok, das stimmt wohl.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2012)

Gottschalk, Schmidt und Jauch (in aufsteigender Reihenfolge) - und außer Konkurrenz aufgrund der Thematiken läuft für mich Ranga Yogeshwar. Früher war mir zwar an der Stelle Joachim Bublath lieber aber Ranga macht den Job schon gut


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2012)

Joachim Bublath fand ich auch sehr gut.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Joachim Bublath fand ich auch sehr gut.


 
Der hatte wenigstens gewusst von was er redet, konnte auch schwierigere Sachverhalte in 2 Sätzen ausreichend genau auf den Punkt bringen (war die knoff-Hoff-Show in den 90ern immer so geil ) und in den paar wenigen Auftritten die er nicht in einer Wissensshow sondern in einer talkrunde hatte hat er auch öfter mal die Courage gehabt und ist einfach gegangen wenn das Thema offensichtlich nicht ernst genommen wurde oder ähnliches (gibts glaube ich auch auf YT zu sehen )


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2012)

Die Knoff-Hoff-Show war geil. Tolle Experimente.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Die Knoff-Hoff-Show war geil. Tolle Experimente.


 
...und ne tolle Band (die VSJB gibts immer noch, sind für in der Richtung interessierte sehr empfehlenswert auch mal in München live zu sehen). Aber das ist OT^^

Was mich da immer etwas gestört hat war die komische Frau an der Seite von Joachim deren namen ich grade vergessen habe... die stand immer so fehl am Platz da und alles was sie sagte wirkte sehr auswendig gelernt. Da wurde wohl zur Erfüllung der Frauenquote mit Gewalt eine hingestellt


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...und ne tolle Band (die VSJB gibts immer noch, sind für in der Richtung interessierte sehr empfehlenswert auch mal in München live zu sehen). Aber das ist OT^^


Ja so ne BigBand.



> Was mich da immer etwas gestört hat war die komische Frau an der Seite von Joachim deren namen ich grade vergessen habe... die stand immer so fehl am Platz da und alles was sie sagte wirkte sehr auswendig gelernt. Da wurde wohl zur Erfüllung der Frauenquote mit Gewalt eine hingestellt


Waren wohl ingesamt 4 Co-Moderatorinnen:Die Knoff-Hoff-Show


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2012)

Oha... ja, die ich meinte war Babette Einstmann - wobei sich die anderen da auch nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert haben finde ich.

Es ist eben für manche Themen wirklich schwer gute Moderatoren zu finden, wirklich gute gibts kaum und wenn man dann die Auflage "Wissenschaft + Frau" noch erfüllen muss wird die Wahl da sehr sehr eng.


----------



## OctoCore (31. März 2012)

Lesch & Yogeshwar ... und Robert Lembke!


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. März 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> ... und Robert Lembke!


Ach du Schhhhhande


----------

